# New Mathews creed bow



## Lefty Archer (Nov 5, 2012)

I need some info on a bow. I'm thinking about buying the new Mathews creed bow. I will be using it for 3d and hunting. What do y'all think.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 5, 2012)

i like it...what ya going to be doing with your old antiquated slow decepid z7???


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 5, 2012)

just wish they would make something longer ata....


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 6, 2012)

rambo is a lefty, but he shoots hoyt


----------



## Lefty Archer (Nov 6, 2012)

Geez I'm gonna trade it in on this creed bow


----------



## reezenshooter (Nov 6, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> just wish they would make something longer ata....



same here.... let down this year once again


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 6, 2012)

bum tripper..how much are they going to alloow you?????


----------



## Lefty Archer (Nov 6, 2012)

They are giving me $500 for my 2010 z7. I'm going with the tactical creed for $900.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 7, 2012)

waaay too rich for this poor boy.  i was hoping more like $300.  oh, well...win some, lose some, some get rained out and some never shoulda been played, lol


----------



## dbell80 (Nov 8, 2012)

oldgeez said:


> waaay too rich for this poor boy.  i was hoping more like $300.  oh, well...win some, lose some, some get rained out and some never shoulda been played, lol



Ha Ha! Come on Geez! I'm right handed and I would have bought it for 3! LOL!


----------



## t8ter (Nov 16, 2012)

Creed a shooter for sure.Will work well for 3d.Riser is almost as long as the c4's.Feels like a short ata bow but shoots like a longer ata bow.


----------



## South Man (Nov 21, 2012)

Where are you trading the Z7 in and ordering the
Creed?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice bow. It's got a good balance. The riser is long making for a very good aiming platform. I think the rated speed is realistic. It has a little harsher draw than I would like but, generally that grows on you within a 100-shots. The feel on the shot is SOLID.


----------



## Lefty Archer (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm trading it in at Hunters Headquarters in greenwood sc.


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 25, 2012)

I am not a Mathews man but It seems like they have let a lot of Mathews guys down the last two years with the Heli-M and the Creed. 30" ata? My friend that has been a Mathews man forever sold his Heli-M (which he hated by the way)and bought the Hoyt Carbon Matrix. He was not happy with the Creed either. Archery talk has a lot of Mathews folks not happy about the Creed too. Why do you think Mathews is doing this with the last 2 bows?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 28, 2012)

The Creed shoots great, i like a split limb and now they make i a solo cam. Wow. You can also sale a used mathews bow easy,


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just got one, it is awesome. The huge cam and wheel makes it seem longer than 30" ata.


----------



## oldgeez (Nov 28, 2012)

same with pse bows..cams are huge and add inches to the ata..makes a short hunting bow a lot more forgiving


----------



## Lefty Archer (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine should be here next week. Can't wait


----------

